# Καταδίκη Τζανίκου για το Mall



## Ambrose (Feb 12, 2009)

Στα... ψιλά η καταδίκη Τζανίκου για το «The Mall»

Μία ακόμη από τις εξελίξεις που «θάφτηκαν», ελέω συμφερόντων: Στις 19 Ιανουαρίου, ο πρώην δήμαρχος Αμαρουσίου, Παναγιώτης Τζανίκος, καταδικάστηκε τελεσίδικα από το Τριμελές Εφετείο Αθηνών σε 12 μήνες φυλάκιση. Αιτία, η επίμαχη οικοδόμηση του θηριώδους εμπορικού κέντρου, «The Mall».

Η συνέχεια εδώ


----------

